# Leak from porta filter holder



## Instantnothanks (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi, I have a 6 yr old Silva from new. Regularly cleaned and descaled and it gives great results. Has never been sent for an external service. Makes 3 brews a day minimum so fair but not excessive use I think. Recently though I noticed clear water dripping down from the group head, coming from the sides of the portafilter holder where the lugs engage with the head. It dilutes the shot to a tasteless liquid. If there is wear on the porta filter lugs it does not show to me, if there is wear on the tapered groove the porta filter twists into, that too is not apparent. If I put the single shot basket in which has never been used it makes no difference so it appears not to be the basket. Can anyone help me here. I could start putting in new parts one by one but would like to be more accurate than that. If I really tamp the grind firmly, no extract will come out, only clear water from the sides.

thanks.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

how old is the group head gasket?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Stanic said, you require a new group seal and probably a good clean out around the seal. You will probably have to destroy it to get it out=old and baked solid.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Yup sounds like a new group seal required


----------



## Instantnothanks (Sep 15, 2017)

Stanic said:


> how old is the group head gasket?


Iit is the original. Where is a good place to buy? Would there be any other parts worth replacing in the group head whilst I have it in bits? Thanks for your replies.


----------



## prankard (Aug 24, 2014)

I like this website for spares (as they have a vast selection) but you can pick them up on various online shops/ebay.

There are three main parts that come off when replacing the seal:

Gasket/Seal

Shower Screen

Dispersion plate

I would double check your shower screen is clean on the reverse side. It's easy to take off and check now. It's quite easy to clean (toothbrush and fairy liquid). But it's also cheap to replace, so it's up to you.

Dispersion plate are two solid block of brass and steel, doesn't require replacement.

The group seal is the main thing that will always deteriorate and need replacing eventually.


----------

